# meyers parrot advise and breeders....



## jenjen01 (Jul 11, 2011)

hi i have never liked birds but last week seen afew types of parrots and fell in love with them all but one inparticular a female 30yr old meyers parrot called dill. shes sooo friendly but not for sale tho and even if she was i wouldnt be getting one until i have researched them thourghly for a long while. im looking to buy a parrot hopefully this time next year so was wondering if there was any meyers parrot breeders out there and what info could you give to me. thank you


----------



## SnakeVenom (Sep 20, 2012)

MKB birds in Norfolk have hand reared Meyers. Meyers are often overlooked but they are amazing little birds. Mine got on well with the whole family and friends of the family who came to visit ect. would sit on anyone's hand and come out the cage for anybody. Whereas some other parrots can tend to be very one person birds. 

Also very quiet (for a parrot) never shrieked just make cute little sounds. very gentle and loved his cuddles. 

Really Recommend them!!!

You can also check out other members of the Poicephalus family. Senegals are very popular. Another one that is often overlooked is the brown headed parrot. Very very sweet birds with their bonded person but do tend to be a little more nervous of others. 

Hope that helps. 

If you want any more info feel free to pm me


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good advice above.

Although i wouldn't recommend senegals as first time birds. Such a fiery temperament on the ones i have had and currently have. Great birds though!

I've had meyers but not as pets so can't comment on them.

Only timneh greys, african greys and senegals. Both the greys are great birds to own :2thumb:


----------

